# TinyHarts Babies!



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey all! I wanted to introduce you to the little ragamuffins that have been giving me some much trouble this month. 

The first is a litter of 7, all girls. This litter was supposed to be part standard and part angora...I think I can see the angoras already. I know who I think is angora, but what do you all think?! 

Standard carriers will be available. They are large pet type but carry a really nice plushie angora coat. 


















Feet!








I will be posting the other two litters in the next day or so!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice looking little mousies! Are the beige (dove?) ones long haired? And maybe the white one on the left in the two top pics?


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

so cute


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

moustress! This is what I am thinking!!!!!!!!! 5 out of 7 is not bad at all. All lilac/doves are also tans! I am excited that I am able to tell right now, a day after their eyes have opened....hoping that means these gals will have nice coats.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Very beautiful babies. Congrats!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought I saw some tan on two of them. What is your goal with these? Are you working to get the long flowing angora coats?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

We are working on coat quality, yes...especially on the females. I would like to eventually create a show type but it is generations away right now.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some get-cha-by pics of the two other litters. We have a stormy day here, so they have terrible lighting.
This is also a het angora litter, the two colored mice are bucks. The black tan buck got a weird start in life so he is a bit smaller than I would really like.

































This one is Cremesicle's baby, the only surving one. She is being fostered with the first litter. She's a bit small. I think she is PEW brindle and half show type.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, I can tell definitively that two females will be angora...the rest look like they could be either way.....some puffy with guardhairs but not as much "floof". There is one lilac tan that may be pick of the litter, as she even has a fluffy face right now, at 3 weeks!

Cremesicle's PEW has very big round ears, but she is still not all that large. The last litter is doing very well.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very attractive and look healthy to.Glad things are shaping up for you .


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you SarahC, it's been a long haul here!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I've started 4 new litters to take advantage of the giant break that i have from school...It is a lot for me, but I only just realized that I have 4 of my own does that are breedable...whoops. It got a bit hit and miss for a while, didn't it?
I've started two RY litters to help the type and two backbreedings to improve type and create blue tans. After these breedings I should be well on my way to show tans!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some updated pics of the babies that turned out to be angora!
Out of the whole first litter, we only had two, one PEW and one Lilac. The first litter is ready to wean.
PEW, slightly less angora-ey but nicer ears


















Lilac, who is very poofy

















Oddly, and fortunetely, all three babies from the second litter turned out to be angora. These babies need another week with mom but are doing so well!

Chocolate tan buck, biggest and poofiest of all the babies. Also not a horrible tan for an angora, mine tend to be light.








He's cute! 
















The smaller black tan buck...he is really cute too.
























Cheeky face....








PEW female!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww wow  i think I picked up one like those... she keeps getting fleas tho cos her furs so long :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Getting mites or lice (not fleas) does not have anything to do with the mouse's coat. You need to get your mice treated properly and thoroughly and disinfect/replace any housing as appropriate or the mites will only continue to affect your mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If you don't treat your mousies for pests, when you know they have them, you will have sick, irritable, miserable mousies. Why are there fleas/lice/mites in your house? Do other animals in your house have them? Have you been getting bit?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

no although i did see some once, i see them in her coat and yes i do treat them but it takes a while for the eggs to come out... no other mice have visible eggs although she is black... hopefully they're gone now


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a two day old RY litter 'en nest!!!! Totally successfull, all are healthy. She had 15, down to 9.

I took a few quick pictures of the momma, Satinspar. She is the perfect example of what I consider "pet type" I am really fond of the way she looks! She is a satin RY, the satin causes her to look a little sooty but undoubtedly RY.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww nice  why did so many die? If you give them more protien do they keep them?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mouse mommas only have ten teats, and so can only possibly feed ten babies at a time. For most breeders, keeping all the babies means smaller babies, and a lot of males who are harder to home. By removing the smaller and/or male babies, you give the other babies a much better start in life. It's called culling, and is something that some mouse mommas would do for themselves, but then they might take away the ones you wanted, and keep the ones you didn't want. Many breeders believe it's better for us to do that part, when the litters are too large or there are too many males for us to handle. Does that make sense, *mousery_girl*?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Perfect explanation Laigaie!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

yep! ok... although i find it hard to tell the sexs until a few weeks


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are the three litters, starting with Satinspar's babies.

The males are the clear RY with no headspot and the chocolate. I am pleased that the chocolate is a bit darker than I usually end up with. He does have some white spots on his belly though!

















Second is my show mouse litter...with the shock of my life! Can you guess what it is? There is a male blue and a male black. These are also the first blues born here!

























The last litter is another RY litter, but I guess we know that the parents are both S/s... At least I know, and the spotting patterns ARE pretty cute. They are like, Neon Pink. :lol:


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awwww god they're gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely babies! Is the black pied a foster from another litter? I was just confused because you said this was an RY litter, so were both parents e/e? Or how did that little black guy end up there?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm....I wonder too. Nice tails on those show mousies.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, that is really pink. How long do you expect their legs to stay that way?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Isn't it typical for the belly and legs to fur up a bit later than the top?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine have always been rather pink until just a couple days before eyes open, I never thought anything of it. I've noticed fur in babies seems to emerge from snout backward, then belly/legs. One of the things that makes it hard if you're selecting for tans! :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Autumn: SO true about tans! The days between when they fur up on top and when they finally start to fur up on bottom are the most anxious for me! And then it's so thin it takes a while to tell the quality of the bellies.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! They all have eyes open now and all are regular color, skin wise again.  Autumn, the litter with the black pied was parentage of a/a e/e and a/a E/e, so I imagine little black pied is E/e

The following will be available and I can bring them to Rodentfest....

Head spot buck
Head spot doe
black pied (tan) doe


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Head spot doe is taken!


----------

